# Gartentisch



## Speedy 1975 (28. März 2016)

Wir sind seit längerem auf der suche nach neuen Gartenmöbeln.
Da wir nen grösseren tisch möchten ist die Auswahl etwas geringer.  Es gibt da oftmals welche wo die Tischplatte aus non Wood ist...ich weiss nicht so recht habe bißchen angst das non wood bzw polywood grade für sachen die im Sommer voll im freien stehen  nicht  das richtige ist? ??
Dann gibt es noch das Material Bio compasite. Das wirkt etwas stabiler und wertiger. Hat damit auch schon jenand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2016)

Ich bin in ähnlicher Mission unterwegs... Bin da jetzt auf Eukalyptus gestoßen.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (28. März 2016)

sorry wegen der überschrift.
die autokorektur von meinem tablet ist grauenhaft.
beim handy gehts besser obwohl selbe system


----------



## Gilbert222 (10. Juni 2016)

Heutzutage kannst du doch schon super gartenmöbel über Ebay kaufen. Dort gibt es doch schon zahlreiche Shops


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2016)

Gilbert222 schrieb:


> Heutzutage kannst du doch schon super gartenmöbel über Ebay kaufen. Dort gibt es doch schon zahlreiche Shops


Meine Feststellung ist das es bei E-Bay häufig teurer ist als in irgend welchen Shops. Ist bei Kleinkram egal. Bei 500 Euro Gartenmöbel können es schon mal 50-100 Euro sein.


----------



## Vogel (14. Juni 2016)

Ich würde mal ein bisschen im Netz recherchieren, da findet man auch oft tolle Gartenmöbel, die auch im Garten- oder Baumarkt vor Ort verfügbar sind. So habe ich auch meine jetzigen Balkonmöbel (von Obi) gefunden. Meine sind aus Holz, was ich persönlich am schönsten finde. Wenn man allerdings Holzmöbel kauft, muss man sich eben auch immer im Klaren darüber sein, dass man diese irgendwann überarbeiten muss, zum Beispiel mit Holzlack. Aus ökologischen Gründen ist es außerdem sinnvoll, Möbel aus heimischen Hölzern zu nehmen.


----------

